# I want to donate my eggs.......



## laurajane1192 (Aug 19, 2013)

I hope it's okay to post here and this is the correct place to do so.

I have just sent off for an appointment to become an egg donor through a clinic and after lots of research I'm now wondering if I should go privately? I've read a lot in regards to the waiting list and people looking for donors privately. 

From the point of view of families trying to get a donor what would you recommend? 

I have completed my family and have my two boys and couldn't imagine not being able to have children. I want to help that happen for another family. 

Any advice would be great  x


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

I just wanted to post and say what a wonderful thing u r doing.  I got my little girl through egg donation in Spain my little girl is 15 weeks and our little miracle do what an amazing thing u r wanting to do.

Tammy X


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Laurajane - your generousity will be appreciated more than anyone will ever be able to say

As far as whether best to go via a clinic or not that's up to you - the key difference is probably how much youll get to know about your recipient & possibly the contact you'll have with them.
Several people looking for a match might post on the egg donor thread and if you matched their characteristics then you could PM them.
I'm using a UK clinic in East Midlands & have just been matched with an alturistic donor who had directly contacted them offering to be a donor. From my point of view I am hugely grateful that someone has come to my clinic offering to donate eggs. We've been trying to concieve a sibling for 4.5 years now, having taken nearly 5 (& lots of treatment) to get first. Whoever the clinic matches you with will be someone who would love to have a child but isn't able to do so with their own eggs. I'm not sure how much you'd learn about the recipient but we've been told our donors physical characteristics,job & hobbies. We won't get to meet her and any contact will be anonymous via he clinic.

Hope that helps ... Whatever you decide someone, somewhere will be extremely grateful for a gift that beats any other


----------

